# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  90 процентов критических уязвимостей Windows 7 предотвращаются урезанием прав доступа

## SDA

Согласно последнему исследованию, проведенному специалистами фирмы BeyondTrust, лишение пользователей административных прав доступа в системе является сдерживающим фактором для эксплуатации 90% от общего количества критических уязвимостей Windows 7.

Эти результаты демонстрируют необходимость более тщательного разграничения полномочий доступа при развертывании Windows 7 на корпоративных системах. При соответствующем контроле даже наличие непропатченных брешей в Windows 7 в подавляющем большинстве случаев не позволит хакерам скомпрометировать клиентские машины.

Лишение пользователей административных прав доступа помогает обеспечить лучшую защиту от 100% всех уязвимостей в Microsoft Office и Internet Explorer 8, обнаруженных в 2009 году, а также от 94% всех уязвимостей в Internet Explorer более ранних версий и от 64% всех уязвимостей в программных продуктах Microsoft, найденных в прошлом году.

В отчете BeyondTrust были учтены все известные уязвимости в ПО Microsoft, информация о которых была опубликована в 2009 году, а также все уязвимости в Windows 7, известные к настоящему моменту. Авторы исследования повторяют замечание компании из Редмонда, которое она делает практически в каждом своем отчете об обнаружении уязвимости. Текст замечания гласит: “пользователи, чьи аккаунты имеют более низкий уровень привилегий в системе, менее подвержены уязвимости, чем те, кто имеет административные права доступа”.

Ознакомиться с методикой составления отчета и его полным текстом можно http://www.beyondtrust.com/downloads...y_Analysis.pdf

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## irajack

Иногда хочется операционную систему по-типу MeeGo.Ничего не видишь,ничего не можешь и голова при этом не болит.
Ведь действительно ограничение прав это очень мощная и полезная штука .

----------

